
Robotic dildo barred from CES, prompting sexism claims - ohjeez
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/08/ces-dildo-gender-sex-toy-ose-personal-massager
======
sharemywin
Seems like a pretty fair point if they allow VR porn and sex robots.

